# your best owned pics



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## madden player (Nov 24, 2004)

It certainly looks painful, but the human male is one of the few mammals without a 'penis bone'.

Sorry for being such a geek.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


Looks like BC struck again!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

In that case, I wouldn't mind being that guy...  At least he "lived".


----------



## Vieope (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


_This guy has chicken bones inside his penis? I wonder how it got there. _


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 24, 2004)

Mmeeeooowww oooouuuccchhh


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## madden player (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

Poor Johnnny!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

owned


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Looks like BC struck again!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



Is that 2 guys??   is one of those Min0? Max I need confirmation


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Is that 2 guys??   is one of those Min0? Max I need confirmation


You mean you still haven't seen Min0's pic?  You should really talk to him about that.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2004)

That's funny, I even have this on my hard drive.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You mean you still haven't seen Min0's pic? You should really talk to him about that.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2004)

_I'm Trying_


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

mino is beautiful...


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


The pic of this girl is beautiful   Where is the pic of the scar along your Adam's apple


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mino is beautiful...


wait for it...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2004)

bkc vbmenu_register("postmenu_", true);  
Registered User



 

Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Indiana
Posts: 19 










*just one question* 
is that you in your avatar? if so, well, i can help you get rid of some of that energy...



______________________________________
*IF YOU'RE GOING TO BRING IT... BRING *​.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2004)

The scar is barely visible.





http://img27.exs.cx/img27/135/min0lee.jpg


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> bkc vbmenu_register("postmenu_", true);
> Registered User
> 
> 
> ...




OMFG!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The scar is barely visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see I see...NOT!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

>



I was going to post this pic, if you hadent.  God, what a great pic


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh yeah


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 24, 2004)

One of my favorites.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

OK it's not a pic it's a clip and I already posted this in the funny pics thread ... but this is just complete ownership and I gotta post here too.  *OWNED*


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)

Awesome vid.  That fat kid at the end getting shot with the pelet gun is funny as shit hahahaha


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


I almost did that when I found out milO was a freakin dude!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

*I was set up!!!*



			
				I'm Trying said:
			
		

> OMFG!!!


I hope you drop a freakin barbell on your head!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

This guy?  *OWNED*


----------



## Shae (Nov 24, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> This guy?  *OWNED*



DAYUM!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

ssshhh don't tell manic


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

sshhh don't tell oaktownboy


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

ssshh don't tell albob


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 25, 2004)

hehe


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sshhh don't tell oaktownboy


 
 Oh no, what happened to spidey............eeeeeeekkkkkkkkk


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2004)

All 3 were good RG69


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> All 3 were good RG69


thanks they are fun. happy thanksgiving.....spidey is the best one.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you, Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

don't tell mycat


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

who told?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



Anything is possible in cyberworld.


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 26, 2004)

OWNED


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't see anything but owned there Cappo ... did you miss you link?


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

OWNED


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2005)

this the thread u are looking for?


----------



## goandykid (Sep 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


 
How could a lap dance be this hot??? -


----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)

See, this is why I don't like McDonalds!





Clowns scare me.


----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)

I suggest you all need to run away!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> See, this is why I don't like McDonalds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's the same kid as in the Mickey Mouse pic!!!!??? -


----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

not a pic but my daughter told me a boy in school said her shirt was tight n asked if she bought it in the kids section

   she asked him where he got his clothes GAP gay american preppies

   he said no i wear whatever your mom buys me... i don't know her name so she just screams mine.

   owned


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> not a pic but my daughter told me a boy in school said her shirt was tight n asked if she bought it in the kids section
> 
> she asked him where he got his clothes GAP gay american preppies
> 
> ...




????


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 14, 2005)

Year right! that ain't even funny!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

my daughter n this boy are friends they just like to tease each other. she thought it was funny so did i. guess we are weird.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>



HAHAHAHAAHHAHA!!!!  What a fucking chump!


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 23, 2005)

All custom, only on IM.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53895
Credit also goes to Min0 Lee on this


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

thief


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 21, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> One of my favorites.




maniclion what lang. is that quote thing under your pictures (the signature I believe)? or what does it say?


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 21, 2006)

]*Warning*:  mysql_connect(): User admin_admin has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in */home/ironmaga/public_html/lastposts2.php* on line *31*


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2006)

ge3k0 said:
			
		

> maniclion what lang. is that quote thing under your pictures (the signature I believe)? or what does it say?


it's greek


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 21, 2006)

www.kefe.justgotowned.com


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> www.kefe.justgotowned.com


That dog made me sad, good thing it lived.  http://www.gallupindependent.com/2005/feb/021905dog.html


----------



## squanto (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 21, 2006)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

>




LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That dog made me sad, good thing it lived.  http://www.gallupindependent.com/2005/feb/021905dog.html


thanks Manic, that pic sucked. the dog must have been pretty docile to remain calm in those circumstances. i hope they caught whoever did it.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 29, 2006)

howd I not see this thread...?


----------



## kenwood (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 30, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That dog made me sad, good thing it lived.  http://www.gallupindependent.com/2005/feb/021905dog.html






> The young adult dog, tentatively named *Easton* after the brand of hunting arrow, was originally reported to McKinley County animal control officers at about 8:30 a.m. on Friday as a stray.



That's my dogs name.  I named him that because I was a baseball player and thought it was a cool name, keep in mind this was when I was 15.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Jul 30, 2006)

:d


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 30, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

>



Bann'd.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 30, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Bann'd.


what you talking about? i've never posted that   .


----------



## god hand (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Rubes (Jan 2, 2008)

thats what he gets for suckin it up


----------

